# FS:New Pioneer Platinum Full Set Limited Edition System.....$3000



## mixpzilition (Apr 27, 2013)

All items ship within 24hrs of a received and cleared payment on orders 
Tracking information and package insurance are included 
Free shipping is available to customers worldwide 
UPS Express shipping services are available on most orders 
All PO Box Addresses will ship via FedEx USP & DHL 
We ship using multiple carriers such as UPS, FedEx and DHL 
tensila reserves the right to ship orders with Free Shipping through the carrier of our choice 

For more information about us log on w w w dot our domain dot com 

Money Back Guarantee 

• If you are returning your item for a refund, a 15% restocking fee will apply. All returns will be professionally tested before refunds are given. 
• Tensila will gladly accept your return within 14 days of the original purchase. 
• No refunds will be given on items that have been used; you can only exchange the item at that point. 
• Returned items must be in original box and include all of the original accessories. No Exceptions 
• tensila is responsible for all return shipping costs to Tensila and we will pay to ship the replacement item to you. If the exchange takes place 14 days from the date of purchase,we are responsible for the shipping costs in both directions. 
• All returns require an RMA return merchandise authorization number. Returns without an RMA number may be delayed or returned to the sender 

Our Goal is to ship your item FAST!! Usually within two to three business day. 
We ship most items via FedEx 

1 Items are normally shipped within 24 to 48 hours after payment has been received. 
2 once an item is shipped you will receive an email stating it has been shipped. 

Contact us [email protected] 

Numark PHX USB USB + Analog DJ Headphones....$50 
Numark Red Wave Professional Mixing Headphones...$50 
Numark Redphone Professional DJ Stick Headphone....$35 
Numark HF125 Professional DJ Headphones....$20 
Numark Electrowave Premium Isolating Headphones....$80 

Numark Cue Professional DJ Software...$150 
Numark Virtual Vinyl Digital Vinyl System....$250 
Numark Mixmeister studio version 7.2 now available for pc & mac..$60 
Numark MixMeister Fusion version 7.2 now available for pc & mac...$100 
Numark NS7FX Motorized DJ-Software Performance Controller...$600 

Numark NS6 4-Channel Digital DJ Controller and Mixer....$500 
Numark 4track 4-Channel Traktor Controller....$450 
Numark Mixtrack II 2-Channel DJ Controller....$150 
Numark Mixtrack Pro II 2-Channel DJ Controller with Audio I/O...$200 
Numark V7 Motorized Turntable Software Controller....$400 
Numark Mixdeck Quad 4-Channel Universal DJ System....$450 

Rane Sixty-Eight DJ Mixer for Serato Scratch Live....$1000 
Rane Sixty Two DJ Mixer.....$800 
Rane Sixty One DJ Mixer....$600 
Rane Mp 6-Channel Rotary Mixer R89080....$600 

Rane MP26 4-Channel Club Mixer with USB....$700 
Rane MP25 4 Channel 8 Input DJ Mixer with USB....$600 
Rane TTM 56S Performance Mixer....$450 
Rane Sl4 Interface For Serato Scratch Live...$450 

Pioneer Vsw1 Professional Video Switcher....$150 
Pioneer DJS Software Professional....$50 
Pioneer S DJ08 Active Reference Speaker...$500 
Pioneer S DJ05 Active Reference Speaker....$400 
Pioneer Platinum Limited Edition System.....$3000 
Pioneer DJM-900-M Nexus Platinum limited Edition..$1000 
Pioneer CDJ-2000-M Nexus Platinum limited Edition..$1000 

Pioneer DJC SCI DJ Controller Bag...$100 
Pioneer HDJ HC01 DJ headphone Case...$10 
Pioneer DAS RCA020R Reference Grade RCA Analog Cable..$80 
Pioneer DAS DHC020R Reference Grade Digital Coaxial Cable.$80 
Pioneer DAS XLR030R Reference Grade XLR Cable...$90 

Pioneer svm 1000 professional Audio/Video Mixer...$2500 
Pioneer dvj 1000 Professional cd/dvd turntable.....$1500 
Pioneer DJM 2000 Nexus Professional performance dj mixer....$1200 
Pioneer DJM 2000 Professional performance dj mixer....$1000 
Pioneer DJM 1000 6 Channel Professional dj mixer.......$1000 

Pioneer Cdj 2000nexus Multiplayer......$900 
Pioneer Cdj 2000 Multiplayer......$800 
Pioneer cdj 900 advanced multiplayer.....$750 
Pioneer DJM 900nexus 4 channel Professional dj mixer....$900 
Pioneer DJM 850 Performance DJ Mixer.....$800 

Pioneer cdj 850 performance multi player.....$600 
Pioneer DDJ SX Perormance dj controller.....$500 
Pioneer DDJ S1 dj controller....$400 
Pioneer XDJ Aero wireless dj system.....$500 
Pioneer RMX 1000 Remin Station.....$400 

Pioneer RMX 1000 Remin Station Platinum Edition System....$500 
Pioneer DDJ TI dj controller.....$400 
Pioneer DJM T1 2 Channel traktor Mixer.....$450 
Pioneer DDJ ergo limited.....$300 

International Shipping 

We gladly ship to all international customers


----------

